# Over the years.  How many viruses have you had?



## Camper6 (Jun 12, 2020)

I have been running a computer for about 20 years that I can remember.  I mean home computers not industrial ones like the IBM System 36.  Those mainframes were extremely fast.  Backups were on 8" diskettes.  

Those were standalone and not connected to the internet or such.

But home units is what I am talking about.  Over the years I have had only two virus problems that caused a shutdown.
On one I took home a diskette from the golf course for some data.  I was looking after the handicaps.
The diskette had a virus on it that wiped out the operating system.  I had to reinstall the operating system.
On another it was the ransom virus where the computer is inoperable and the claim is that it's the FBI and that you have to pay to get your computer running again.  (Even if you pay, you don't get it to run again.) That one was scary because if you had a camera installed it would show you a picture of your room.  
Fortunately I was able to clear the ransom virus.
But those were the only two.  And I did have an antivirus system installed but that doesn't make any difference if the virus that is used is a new one and your anti-virus is not updated.
On my present system I have no virus protection.  It's an old unit.  I took the anti virus off because they kept bugging me to pay for it.  I couldn't believe how much faster the computer ran after I took it off.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 12, 2020)

None, on any of the 5 that I use.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

Been around the same time-frame as you, Camper .. a bit over 20 yrs. Have also had 2 virus problems.

The first was a virus attached to an email, very early in my use of computers. Due to my ignorance, I thought it was a joke and opened it. Over a couple of days, there were sounds coming from the hard drive that indicated it was definitely on its way out. What a racket! Had to get a new hard drive.

Second time, was hacked through Facebook. Computer shut down and the techies could not figure out what happened. Again, had to get a new hard drive.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 12, 2020)

Last time I installed a new hard drive it was kind of funny. The system automatically connected me to the internet in order to down load updates and all these viruses and Ransomeware descended upon it locking it up. Interesting how many there must be out there just waiting to invade. I went out and bought a malware program, installed it, only then was I able to download all the updates.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

None that I know of... in over 25 years of computing..


----------



## win231 (Jun 12, 2020)

None.  The "threat" of viruses is a great selling tool for antivirus software.
Reminds me of those "Home & Car Warranties."


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 12, 2020)

One, my fault


----------



## Pecos (Jun 12, 2020)

Hmm, does "West Nile" count? 
I suppose not, but:
It didn't bother my computer at all in 2005, but it sure raised hell with me for about six weeks.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 12, 2020)

It's about what I expected.  I think there's a lot of hype about anti virus software.  This is how I figured it.  Unless it's real time software, there's not much point if you get a virus before the new update has it on your computer and it's only valuable after the invasion.  What's the point of removing when the damage is already done?  A check on your registry is much more valuable.  That's where the damage can be done before you even realize it.  And they could be sitting in your computer, long before you know it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 13, 2020)

Anti-virus software is like insurance; you never know how much you need it until you do.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 17, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Anti-virus software is like insurance; you never know how much you need it until you do.


Well unless you get reimbursed for any damage that may be caused , your anti -virus software isn't worth the price of admission.  I still say if your anti-virus software is live and intercepts the virus before it come in, then just finding it after it's there is too late.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Chromebooks are very unique machines for many reasons: they are fast, light, often portable, very affordable and can take care of most things the average consumer uses a computer for. Security is also a factor we know many of you are wondering about, because word around the streets and inter webs says these computers can not get a virus.

Let’s start by mentioning no device is 100% virus free, if a good hacker looks hard enough he will probably find ways to attack your system. This stands true even for the almighty Macintosh computers, which have had (extremely) rare infections , despite their fame of being virus-proof.

With that said, we will have to say Chromebooks are about as safe as you can get when it comes to computer security. These devices operate completely in the cloud, making them a glorified browser that takes advantage of all the Chrome features Google pushes out.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 17, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Chromebooks are very unique machines for many reasons: they are fast, light, often portable, very affordable and can take care of most things the average consumer uses a computer for. Security is also a factor we know many of you are wondering about, because word around the streets and inter webs says these computers can not get a virus.
> 
> Let’s start by mentioning no device is 100% virus free, if a good hacker looks hard enough he will probably find ways to attack your system. This stands true even for the almighty Macintosh computers, which have had (extremely) rare infections , despite their fame of being virus-proof.
> 
> With that said, we will have to say Chromebooks are about as safe as you can get when it comes to computer security. These devices operate completely in the cloud, making them a glorified browser that takes advantage of all the Chrome features Google pushes out.


Thanks for that.  I'm considering one of those in my next purchase.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 20, 2020)

I seem to remember getting a trojan virus when I had a PC. I found an article on what to do to remove it. Haven't had any since I've gotten my Macs.  I'm protected with anti-virus and malware software. I have them on all my devices.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 21, 2020)

None here I have had McAfee since the beginning.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2020)

I've had some that were fixed by software and some that completely obliterated my computers and I'm not sure how many I've had for a total.


----------



## ancientmariner (Jun 22, 2020)

Used Linux exclusively since early 2000's only had one incident in 2015, was hacked via Facebook 'Words With Friends'.  Closed FB permanently, never looked back, haven't missed a thing.  No problems since.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 22, 2020)

Only one on Windows some years ago.  I ran a 'repair' from the installation disk that retained all my data.
Now I use Linux.


----------



## macgeek (Jul 26, 2020)

none. one of the benefits of macs, not many people want to write viruses for them... the virus creators go where the money is.. .Windows computers.  I did have some adware a few weeks ago...


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> None here I have had McAfee since the beginning.


Me too. McAfee seems to work really well and does scans etc. Never had a problem.  ☺


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2020)

So then summing up panel.  The virus problem for computers isn't that bad at all.

Wish it was that way with the COVID-19.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 29, 2020)

You all se to be talking about PC’s. I run Apple products...over the years since I started seriously computing (1994 I think) I’ve run a variety of Mac desktops, 2 or 3 different Mac mini’s, and 3 different laptops—2 MacBooks and my current one, a MacBook Air.

Zero viruses.

Also I have a constantly running Malware Program that detects and eliminates any that I might pick up as I browse the net.


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2020)

I got one bad on a desktop running Windows XP, it was Cybot-B. It wouldn't let the desktop icons load. I took it to a fixit shop, but it came right back. Had to buy the one I'm using now. That was back in 2012. Still can't figure where I picked that up since I am very careful - not opening suspicious emails or visiting questionable sites.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> I got one bad on a desktop running Windows XP, it was Cybot-B. It wouldn't let the desktop icons load. I took it to a fixit shop, but it came right back. Had to buy the one I'm using now. That was back in 2012. Still can't figure where I picked that up since I am very careful - not opening suspicious emails or visiting questionable sites.


Likely got it from a site you visited because you got it back.


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2020)

I check out new sites before visiting with Webutation.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 3, 2020)

I think I had one or maybe two, but my husband fixed it. Now have been using Linux for at least five years, so no problems.


----------

